# Bluenoe replacement (new to me skiff) Pics finally!



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

I have always liked the LAPPY LOOK....you can keep it simple or build this into any thing you want. What hp is it rated for ?


----------



## floridanative1028 (May 30, 2009)

> I do need some help though. I need to find a trolling motor mount that will fit the dropped deck. It is about a 2 inch drop. I looked at the Birdsall mounts, but they are not tall enough. Any help or suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks, Shane


Put a riser under the foot of the Birdsall mount.


----------



## jcoody (Jul 1, 2010)

I stopped and looked at this boat a month or two ago! I wanted it soo bad. Its a nice little boat, especially for the size. Its very roomy! You beat me to it!


----------



## sr5boy (May 12, 2010)

nice lookin' boat!


----------



## shanerain55 (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks for the inputs. Not sure about the hp rating. It did not have the ID plate on it. It runs great with my 9.9hp and they said it was darn near scary with a 15hp. The bottom goes from the vee to a long flat running pad about 8 inches wide. It gets on plane quick, stays nose low no matter what angle I have motor set and hugs the turns.

It is not in pefect shape, but not bad. I will have to repair the rear deck, but hey, that is part of owning a boat.


----------



## JimCameron (Jan 3, 2010)

Great looking skiff!! Is there any flotation, like under the rear bench or under the floor?


----------



## shanerain55 (Aug 10, 2010)

The floor has about 2 inch thick foam from behind the front all the way to the transom.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Its got an actual pad? Sick lookin boat! Oh, get a tower/t top shop to build your mount, mine replicated a birdsall mount to fit my skiff and only charged $50!!


----------



## shanerain55 (Aug 10, 2010)

Wow, good price. Thanks cut runner. A pad??? Well, that is what I call it. Probably the last 8ft of the boat does not have a vee. It is just a long flat spot about 8 inches wide. When I get up on plane it rights on that. The only bad part is since it is a small, light boat you don't want to shift around much while running. It will definitely lean the boat some. I will try to post some pics of the bottom soon.


----------



## CapnK (Jul 6, 2011)

Looks nice, & like a great starting point. Must be lightweight, too - what's the hull weight, do you think?


----------



## shanerain55 (Aug 10, 2010)

Weighs maybe 250lbs, if that.


----------



## fishinaddiction (Jun 20, 2011)

I saw that boat for sale on Craigslist about 3 weeks ago, I wanted to go look at it but Perry, FL is about 3 1/2hrs away and I just didnt have the time... Glad it found a good home...


----------



## shanerain55 (Aug 10, 2010)

Yep, it was a 4 hour drive for me one way, so I was really hoping it was in good shape. The only complaint I have is the rear deck was not done very well. The plywood supports have started to rot, so I will have to redo them later. The deck is strong around the perimeter, so I am adding a carpet covered plywood deck for now until I get time to fix it right. Just spent $80 bucks today for a switch/fuze circuit breaker panel, an in-line fuze and some LED cockpit lights. Now I have to get some LED Nav lights. Too bad they ain't cheap!


----------



## mmjamp (Jul 3, 2011)

Hard to tell from the pics, but it looks like a Critchfield hull not the 1 made from the ashcraft hull, but the 1 Danny Critchfield designed himself off his race boat.


----------



## OB_One1 (May 12, 2011)

Spectre,  If your going to put a regular bow mount trolling motor on it, Just beef up the left part of the forward deck and mount it there.  Need some help? I have a fully equipped wood working shop in Pace.  Just let me know if I can help.  

I just made an aluminum mount for a regular trolling motor for my LT-25.  Just finished puttin it on the boat this afternoon.
Cya
OB


----------



## pbustle (Sep 4, 2009)

I have one of these. Built under the "Kennedy" name. they were build in the Florida Panhandle and can frequently be seen on craigslist around pensacola and mobile. You will love that boat. My cousin owned one for years and I bought this boat just for that reason.


----------



## shanerain55 (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks guys. OB One, pm sent.


----------

